# Visiting Melbourne - here are some FREE things to do



## Australia Trip Planner (Oct 4, 2018)

Did you know that Melbourne is one of the world's most livable cities with plenty of great things to do including FREE things to do. Just a few suggestions on FREE things to do include:

•	Get to know Melbourne. Catch the FREE city circle tram (number 35) and enjoy a free tour around Melbourne. Hop on and off this free tram as often as you like. The tram will take you through the city and past many major attractions, and has a commentary so you can get familiar with Melbourne.

•	Visit the Melbourne Visitors Centre in Federation Square. The free tram 35 stops at Flinders Street station so you can wander across to Federation Square where you will find the Melbourne Visitors Centre. This place has so much information to really get you on your way. Pick up the FREE walking guides so you can do some FREE self guided tours at your leisure.

•	Queen Victoria Markets. If you love markets then you must visit Queen Victoria Markets. They sell plenty of souvenirs but the food markets are amazing particularly the delicatessen stalls.

Be sure to buy a Miki public transport card so you can travel around the Melbourne on all the buses, trams and trains. Mikis can be bought at many train, bus and tram stations, and shops showing the Miki sign. Buy your Miki and add more cash as and when you need to.

To get a more ideas on your Melbourne holiday, or to download a free itinerary, visit www.australiatripplanner.com.au

Happy travelling.


----------



## ninathena (Jun 12, 2019)

Hello, there is something I'd like to know more about places in Australia, is there a place where visitors can learn more about Australia's cultures and values? I mean, more like a place focused on culture learning instead of just a tourist attraction.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for this, OP!


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

ninathena said:


> Hello, there is something I'd like to know more about places in Australia, is there a place where visitors can learn more about Australia's cultures and values? I mean, more like a place focused on culture learning instead of just a tourist attraction.


I've found plenty of great cultural learning experiences with local Indigenous groups. You should look into that.


----------



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

ninathena said:


> Hello, there is something I'd like to know more about places in Australia, is there a place where visitors can learn more about Australia's cultures and values? I mean, more like a place focused on culture learning instead of just a tourist attraction.


Here are a couple of sites that may be of interest to you. Alice Springs is a major center for indigenous culture and an interesting city in it's own right. Some of the sites of interest are ANZAC Hill, Telegraph station, the Ghan train, The Kangaroo Sanctuary, Pine Gap (joint US/AUS spy station that is instrumental in US drone strikes among other things), the long road trains and Lasseters Casino (of the The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert fame), to name a few. There are also many scenic geographical sites of importance to indigenous people around AS as well as the more famous Uluru (formerly Ayers Rock).

https://rfdsalicesprings.com.au/royal-flying-doctor-service-museum

https://northernterritory.com/alice...see-and-do/art-and-culture/aboriginal-culture

https://alicespringstelegraphstation.com.au/themuseum/

https://roadtransporthall.com/

Ballarat VIC, has several museums on the gold rush era, Chinese immigration, Australian democracy and a recreated historical mining camp & town called Sovereign Hill

sovereignhill | Family Tourist Attraction, School Holiday Activities, Fun for Kids, Day Trip from Melbourne

Eureka Centre | City of Ballarat

The immigration museum in Melbourne has some fascinating exhibits as does the Shrine of Remembrance of Australia's armed forces and wartime contribution. The dawn service on ANZAC day at the Shrine is a very solemn experience.

https://museumsvictoria.com.au/immigrationmuseum

https://www.shrine.org.au/home

Torquay has the National Surfing Museum

Australian National Surfing Museum

In Tasmania, the MoNA is one of the most unique and visited museums in the world.

https://mona.net.au/

Port Arthur is a former penal colony and more recently the site of Australia's worst massacre.

https://portarthur.org.au/

and a lovely automotive museum in Launceston

National Automobile Museum of Tasmania

There are many more but these are a few that were memorable that cover different aspects of Australian life and history. For a relatively young country in terms of colonization, (obviously very old indigenously), there are plenty of cultural institutions. And of course there are the large established art galleries/museums in the major cities that have changing exhibits.

And if you drive around, you come across the coolest stuff, like this little town in country Victoria called Shepherd's Flat, home of the Australian cricket ash trees and lavender farms.


----------



## Flyingfitfood (May 24, 2021)

Get fit and fresh meal delivery at your home from Melbourne’s first choice. Our menu is filled with a variety of tasty ingredients that are needed for a fulfilling meal.


----------

